# Fetal Echo and Dopplers



## Icanela81 (Mar 15, 2018)

Good Morning,

I need help!
I am semi-new to OB billing.

My question is in reference to Fetal echos and Doppler studies together.

76825
76827
93325
The doctor wants to also bill 76821 & 76820 with the above codes.

He is stating its always done together.

This is an example of one interpretation:

"The patient presents for a fetal echocardiogram due to IVF using partients own frozen egg (31 years old) and cervial length
evaluation. OB history significant for one full term vaginal delivery.
Transabdominal sonography reveals a viable fetus in breech presentation. Maximum Vertical Pocket of amniotic fluid appreciated
measures 3.2 cm with good fetal movement observed.
*Fetal Doppler studies are within normal limits.*
A detailed examination of the fetal cardiac structures was performed using 2D, M-Mode, color Doppler and spectral Doppler
Echocardiographic techniques.
The fetal situs was normal. The examination revealed a normal appearing 4 chamber view and a normal left axis deviation.
Cardiac size and location were within the normal limits. Cardiac chambers were within the normal limits. Both the interventricular
and interatrial septa were visualized and appeared to be without any defects.
The aortic and pulmonary outflow tracts were visualized and noted to be arising out of the left and right ventricles respectively. The
cross-over relation of the outflow tracts was clearly visualized. The inferior vena cava, superior vena cava and pulmonary veins
were seen and appeared within the normal limits.
M-Mode echo examination revealed a normal sinus rhythm. The fetal heart rate was regular throughout the exam period."

Does that one line justify 76821 & 76820.

I have been searching and searching and can not find anything on these 5 codes together. As far as CCI edits it seems to be fine but i just need to know if they should even be billed.


Thank you to anyone who can shed some light on this!



Irene Canela, CPC, CPB


----------



## bec_key (Nov 30, 2018)

Good morning -- Have you found out an answer to your question?  I am having the same issue and wanted to know if what you have been doing.  

Thanks 
Becky Roberts, CPC


----------

